# HUGE wolf fish feeding vid



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I think this wolf is as big as the one George has @ Shark Aquarium....maybe?


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

that might be the same fish?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

nah cant be, George still has it...


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

That tank is ridiculous... Wonder what type of filtration he is running.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

That tank is HUGE~!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats one ugly m**********r. haha what a beast
altho i love that catfish swimming about. seen those before. what kind are they anyoone know?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

First one is a RedTail Catfish

OMG, i didnt even notice he had a peacock bass in there..


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats was awesome


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Damn, he has TWO arapaima gigas !!!
and how about that nice payara ??


----------

